# Ultimate Dubs Show 2010 - Telford



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite your club to 'Ultimate Dubs 2010'.

The show will bring together over 250 of the very best Water-cooled VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the U.K & Europe, together under one roof at the Telford International Indoor Centre (Nr. Birmingham)
The show is supported by Local, National & European advertising, aimed at bringing together the best Show Cars, Clubs & associated companies for the enthusiast to enjoy.

The show now in its 5th year is to be held on Sunday 14th March 2010 to kick off the show season and is ideal for people to see the best show cars & the new show cars which have been built over the winter months and for you to grab those vital parts for your vehicle from the trade stands / autojumble stalls.

The venue is located just off the M54 motorway, slightly to the west of Birmingham making it easily accessible and in the centre of the country. The International Centre is a modern building with all the usual facilities and over 100,000 sq.ft of heated exhibition space with car parks adjacent. There are 2 on-site hotels & 6 hotels within the vicinity of the Centre to keep exhibitors & visitors happy.

The show will feature:-

The Best VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the UK & Europe (Stock, Modified & Custom)
Top Accessory, Parts, Tuning, Wheel, I.C.E & Styling Companies 
Demo Vehicles 
The Best European, National & Regional Club Display Vehicles 
The Concour's Showroom Display
Cars For Sale Area
Autojumble Stalls
Plus other attractions

If you would like to have a Indoor Club Stand, then you need to apply before 1st December 2009, if you would like an Outdoor Club Stand, then you need to book before 1st February 2010.

If you would like any further details on the show, then just pop over to http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

Advanced Tickets are also now on sale and can be bought via our website above.

We hope that your club will be able to attend and look forward to seeing you at Ultimate Dubs 2010

Best regards
Oz


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherie and i will be there, missed it last year as i was working in Belgium. It is an excellent show and a club stand is a very good idea.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi OZ i will have to come this year as i left it to late last year and went without the TT again a club stand would be good.

DAZ 

If we have a in door stand can i be on it please.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll have a space if there is going to be a club stand.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> If we have a in door stand can i be on it please


...AND ME


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Will have to check what shift im on then, and let you guys know. If im off, im there..... filling up the indoor arena with fumes :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok if there are enough TTOC members (DAZ :roll:  ) we will try and get something organised


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

You are only allowed a maximum of 5 cars on an indoor club stand and 6 max on an outdoor one, but it is an excellent show and definitely worth having a club stand.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Ok if there are enough TTOC members (DAZ :roll:  ) we will try and get something organised


  :lol: OK how much I'm so tight


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok if there are enough TTOC members (DAZ :roll:  ) we will try and get something organised
> ...


Hell of a lot cheaper than some of your mods, 35 pound for the year...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Went the last 2 years as fairly local for me. Would love a club stand.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Its a really good meet this one. I'll get in touch with Oz to arrange a club stand 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Its a really good meet this one. I'll get in touch with Oz to arrange a club stand 8)


 Excellent, put me down for a space.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Me please!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Me!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Go on then me too...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes please BUT how are you going to choose who is inside and who is outside??


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The TT's on the indoor stand have to be there Saturday overnight for the show on Sunday and your fuel gauges have to be on the red line or security will not let you in. There are two hotels on site, one has a swimming pool. Ultimate Dubs is one of the best shows of the season. If more than 5 want to go inside the extra can enter the show and shine, then we can fill the halls with TT's.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Oz

This show is one of the best! I went this year and the cars on show were absolutely TOP CLASS!

The venue is great, firstly because its indoors and this year it was a horrible day, freezing cold and very wet.

Jammy-Redscouse can we get a cruise going?

Calling all North Westeners- You dont want to miss this one.

Syd! if you want a "show and shine" competition? This is it.

It would be great if we could turn up in numbers 8)

Spencerkoa


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Who's booking this as you need to be quick.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I've PM'd Oz but no reply yet


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> Hi Oz
> 
> This show is one of the best! I went this year and the cars on show were absolutely TOP CLASS!
> 
> ...


Spencer,

Lets see what Oz says as by the sounds we wont be allowed too many TT's there.

As for a cruise.... sure i dont see why not, but Telford is only 15 mins from me mate as i dont live in the North West even though i attend as many NW meets as i can  

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

You are allowed 5 on an indoor stand, 6 on an outdoor stand and as many as you like in the show and shine, just as long as you book in quick.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> I've PM'd Oz but no reply yet


 You are probably better going to the Ultimate Dubs wesite and using their on line booking form. You need a couple of photos of each car for the indoor stand for the show organisers. Nem has some of my car.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Already sent them in with a brief description of the car and list of mods, so hopefully it will be
inside


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Are we having a stand or not?


----------



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite your club to 'Ultimate Dubs 2010'.

The show will bring together over 250 of the very best Water-cooled VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the U.K & Europe, together under one roof at the Telford International Indoor Centre (Nr. Birmingham)
The show is supported by Local, National & European advertising, aimed at bringing together the best Show Cars, Clubs & associated companies for the enthusiast to enjoy.

The show now in its 5th year is to be held on Sunday 14th March 2010 to kick off the show season and is ideal for people to see the best show cars & the new show cars which have been built over the winter months and for you to grab those vital parts for your vehicle from the trade stands / autojumble stalls.

The venue is located just off the M54 motorway, slightly to the west of Birmingham making it easily accessible and in the centre of the country. The International Centre is a modern building with all the usual facilities and over 100,000 sq.ft of heated exhibition space with car parks adjacent. There are 2 on-site hotels & 6 hotels within the vicinity of the Centre to keep exhibitors & visitors happy.

The show will feature:-

The Best VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the UK & Europe (Stock, Modified & Custom)
Top Accessory, Parts, Tuning, Wheel, I.C.E & Styling Companies 
Demo Vehicles 
The Best European, National & Regional Club Display Vehicles 
The Concour's Showroom Display
Cars For Sale Area
Autojumble Stalls
Plus other attractions

If you would like to have a Indoor Club Stand, then you need to apply before 1st December 2009, if you would like an Outdoor Club Stand, then you need to book before 1st February 2010.

If you would like any further details on the show, then just pop over to www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

Advanced Tickets are also now on sale and can be bought via our website above.

We hope that your club will be able to attend and look forward to seeing you at Ultimate Dubs 2010

Best regards
Oz
8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi

Do we fill in the car form for indoors along with pics (taken from the your website) or is there a different procedure for club stands than individuals?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

All we need is one person to fill in the form online and email pictures of each car to the organisers or print the form off and post it to them with pics.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob has already sent one for him.

I've downloaded the form but not sure if my car will get in, not the euro look that they usually have there. :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you been before, a lot of European cars turn up from Belgium. Are we all going individually or as a club with a stand.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's not the EURO look the are lots of different varieties there


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there anyone at all who is interested in a club stand at this show? If you have never been before it IS well worth going.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> Is there anyone at all who is interested in a club stand at this show? If you have never been before it IS well worth going.


Both me and Daz said we would mate.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hark said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone at all who is interested in a club stand at this show? If you have never been before it IS well worth going.
> ...


 Are you booking the stand?, if so PM for the info you need, Nem has photo's of our car.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Has the stand been booked YET?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> Has the stand been booked YET?


no

haven't had time and thought you were leading it? I can if you don't want to?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Has the stand been booked YET?
> ...


Whoever is organising it can you put me down please?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hark said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Has the stand been booked YET?
> ...


 No sorry, i'm not leading it, it was just my idea to have a club stand. I am hopeless on computers anyway and i can't download the entry form. You can do it if you like but we'll be there on the stand.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nick (NEM) and I will sort this one out fellas.

We are in contact with Oz.

Please bear in mind we can only put 5 cars on the stand and can only have an indoor OR outdoor stand, and indoor is infinately better for many reasons and mainly with regard to weather etc etc.

However, we should still attend as a 'club' event. I'm gonna ask Oz about us having an area in the massive car park and whether there's any chance of having our flags and stand etc.

They run this as a very very tight ship and are very strict about rules. For example, when I was there in someone else's TT (adamTTR, now AdamRRS) in 2007 they wouldnt even allow you into the indoor arena in your vehicle unless the fuel tank was nigh on empty and were checking!

Its a very commercial event (compared to our EvenTT) too so there are tight rules for a lot, but I'll see what we can do.

Ultimately its got to be our aim not just to have a stand but to attend as a club which I'm sure can only be goot for the Dubs thang?

Also, I know they are after modded cars indoors or showroom original classics, hence the request to vet pics


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Who will be on the stand?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audimad said:


> Who will be on the stand?


Not sure yet :-|


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Put me down for a space.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I cant promise anything to anyone, but.......

Its gonna be impossibly hard to put ONLY 5 on the stand, so we're gonna have to ask for folk's understanding on this and that anyone who expressed a desire to be on a TTOC stand but doesnt end up on it to please please please apply to come individually because we want and need as many of us in that hall as possible! 8)

We want as many TTs and as many of our 'community' to be there as possible in the main hall. Our 5 together are by no means the be all and end all of TT/TTOC involvement/representation at Dubs and we would like as many of you to come along inside and outside for a real presence.

I'm gonna also ask if we can, as a club, maybe have a little corner in the car park too so we can also have a 'meet' there.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about the first 5 who expressed an interest in a club stand in the first place.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

audimad said:


> How about the first 5 who expressed an interest in a club stand in the first place.


I second that 

DAZ


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Folks, may I suggest that everyone applies to show indoors or outdoors individually anyway. That way, we can have as many of us there in any event and have a real presence. Anyone who will come along anyway, as long as the cars enter the hall together they will park together so it is possible to have a 2nd 'informal' stand' and I'm sure this could be done outside to with a little arranging.

I dont know the line up yet for the TTOC stand, but you never know with last minute drop outs etc etc and if you are already due to be inside it'll potentially be a lot easier to amend the list and get onto the stand at late notice.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you just please let us all know who is on the indoor stand? I say again the first five.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audimad said:


> Can you just please let us all know who is on the indoor stand? I say again the first five.


When it is finalised, yes, but that wont be for a while.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just like to know so i can book a hotel room ASAP.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im gonna chuck a spanner in the works here for some, and just mention something which i think the show is about and is an important part of who should go, and who shouldnt

Ultimate Dubs to me says MODDED MOTORS, so should non-modified, or little modified TT's from our club be going???
People will see them there at the show and think..... i see that on the road every day?

Therefore, we should be choosing the best looking, or most modified cars the club has to offer from the people willing to go

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Cam just to let you know i have sent in the form i will let you know if i am accepted.

DAZ 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Im gonna chuck a spanner in the works here for some, and just mention something which i think the show is about and is an important part of who should go, and who shouldnt
> 
> Ultimate Dubs to me says MODDED MOTORS, so should non-modified, or little modified TT's from our club be going???
> People will see them there at the show and think..... i see that on the road every day?
> ...


 Have you checked out their website, the organisers are looking for all cars, standard and modified. Ultimate Dubs is not a modified show, it's a show for all, it just happens that quite alot of people who attend have modified cars.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No. I disagree completely. Its is predominantly about modded cars and/or standard classics.I know this from 1st hand experience and even a cursory glance at the gallery pics over the last 5 years clearly demonstrates that.

For the TTOC stand I am primarily looking to show quite heavily modded cars for the 'wow' factor and for the club to make as big an impact as poss. If folk wanna see a really clean example of a current model than a trip down the local dealership is the best place to go - that's not what Dubs is about. The only 'standard' cars I'd look for in the first instance would be a TTRS to show the 'summit' of TT evolution and because they are still v.unusual to see on the road, and/or an original like Davidg's multi award winning first TT (not that its really an option any-more)

Audimad - you started off by saying you and your Mrs would be there in any event, so regardless of the TTOC stand you surely can still go ahead and book your hotel and make your plans as you were originally going to do anyway.

I really want you to come even if at the moment it seems unlikely i'll be able to invite you directly onto the TTOC stand.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure mine is modified enough :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Well thanks very much for letting me know, i now know where i stand in this club. :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

You are an important, indeed majorly important member of the club, as is every member.

We can only have 5 cars with which to make an impression at Dubs.

Dubs is a MAJOR event in the calenadar for the VAG mods scene.

Their demographic is more orinentated toward a generation slightly younger than us. The scene there is if anything a little closer to the 'active tinkerer' all the way to mad modder than it is to the pure enthusist. The scene here is younger and more vibrant than at ADI for example.

Its important for marketing purposes as much as anything else that we show cars that are different to the 'normally' seen TTs

That is not to denegrate in any way unmodded TTs. I personally really admire the TTS and could gaze at one (like yours) for hours quite happily. But by the same token I could do that at any of our gatherings or for that matter most car-parks in North London. At Dubs people go to see - and want to see - something a little bit different, or something they might not usually see.

Younger and younger people are now able to get their hands on the TT and whilst we are a fairly traditional type of owners club, we cant ignore the next generation of members or forget that we need to attract them.

If we were at a different type of event (again say an ADI type of event) and werent so severly resticted in numbers then these considerations and very very difficult choices would not have to be made.

It may be that my plans dont work out due to lack of availabilty or drop outs in which case all that changes and perhaps I might have to think 'sod it' just use the forst 5 who put their hand in the air.

This is why I was specifically being evasive about saying anything because I knew (inevitably) there would be dissapointment, and not wishing to disappoint unnecessarily I intended to sound people out, see where we get to and then make a final choice which may have included me coming back to other equally valid enthusiasts like yourself. But you had to push and push and push and back me into a corner, and cause unnecessary ill feeling.

You started by saying you were going independently in any event. You could have volunteered to sort it and do your bit for the club but you (not unreasonably) decided to let someone else or the club itself sort it out. In that case, you cant really complain if you dont get arrangements going your specific individual way i'd submit. Why imagine that I or anyone else are against you for no good reason?

I have made it clear we want as many of us there, especially indoors, as poss. That includes you. We look forward to seeing you and your Mrs there and enjoying your company as we did at ADI and to us ALL putting on a good show.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

audimad said:


> Well thanks very much for letting me know, i now know where i stand in this club. :?


Mate don't be like that you stand were we all stand we all have very nice TT's and i like them modded or not.Just send the form in like i have done if we get in then jobs a good N if not i will still go as its a really good show.come on now no falling out the more TT's we can get in the room the better i do think there will be a lot this year.

DAZ


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't push you intentionally i just wanted to know YES or NO if our car would be on the stand, so if not i could book individually and get the hotel booked ASAP, just hoping now it is not too late to book in. I did not volunteer to organise the stand as i said in a previous post. I still don't think it is a modified show, it's just that more than 50% of the cars are modified. How many TTS's have you seen on the show scene? If i caused you any ill feeling i apologize.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There is plenty of modified cars there and it's the majority TBH not the minority, and I have never seen a TT-S
on the show "scene" as the scene is generally modified cars, and unless it's a modified TT-S Hugy's for example it's not 
going to get much attention compared to some thing that is different. I am sorry but it's true. As for not getting
in to a hotel, not sure if the places have been given to anyone as yet so no-one knows for sure if they are actually 
showing their car.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any more info on the club stand yet?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What is happening about the club stand?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I take it as seeing as no one has replied that there will be NO clubstand at this excellent show. What a shame.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not sure Jeff, Cam has taken it upon himself to sort out the club stand, and i think he has done this but i cannot say for sure. He can differ from very busy to not busy in his life, therefore he hasnt been around recently to reply to your posts 

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Right then,

Little update

I've now sent off the application form for an indoor stand for the TTOC. The cars/names on the form are:-

1. NEM - Nick Goodall
2. CamV6 - Cameron Collins
3. VSpurs - Stephen Wright
4. Redscouse - Paul France
5. Robokyn - Rob O'Kane

Hopefully all those above have already noted this in their calendar/diary and there will be no late 'drop-outs'.

Please also be aware that being on the indoor stand means that you will need to arrive early on the saturday, & spend the day prepping your car to concourse standards. You will need to stay overnoght as your car must remain in the arena (secured) overnight and you must have minimal fuel in the tank on arrival. I have asked for access to electricity so that we can use polishers etc.

From speaking to the organisers today personally I'm told that they will consider the application and then let me know whether or not we will be given an indoor stand. If not, then we will be given an outdoor stand which will be for 6 cars. If that is the case then I shall be looking for a 6th highly modified TT or a TT*RS* to add to the list. I warn now, in that event I will be looking for a Roadster in the first instance.

Cam


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys hope you make it in to the show could be very good for the forum i will see you all there whether i get in or not.

DAZ 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I was too late waiting for the club to make a decision and now it's too late, i can't get in. DAM IT!!! :evil:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I did tell you to apply anyway a very very long time ago.

And in any event I think you are wrong. 1st December was the deadline for CLUB applications for an INDOOR stand.

Here is the page with a link to the application form for individual participants who "have a vehicle that you think would compete against the best in the country"

http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk/html/show_vehicles.html

Actually, they are planning having a factory concourse area, might be a good alternative? See here http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk/html/spe ... plays.html

I see no mention of 1/12/09 deadline anywhere. Indeed, if they accept your application you'll get a free ticket!

Plus, today is only 25/11/09 so hardly out of time

Let us know how the application goes


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ill be there with the missus,

looking forward to it.

Carl


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

brucey1985 said:


> Ill be there with the missus,
> 
> looking forward to it.
> 
> Carl


Cool! 

Are you going up on saturday and staying at the hotel?

What about you Daz? Let us know how your application goes. TBH, you MUST be a no-brainer choice to get a place indoors, surely? 8)

And let's not forget, they've not said we will definately get an indoor plot anyway. There are no guarantees at all apparently and they'll let me know mid January so I'm told.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

What about you Daz? Let us know how your application goes. TBH, you MUST be a no-brainer choice to get a place indoors, surely? 8)

Hope so as soon as i know you will. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I haven't heard anything as I applied about a month ago,
so Audimad I am not sure if the places have been allocated yet


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audimad said:


> :evil:


Well, any news on your application yet? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Audimad, any news on your application or have you changed your mind? :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I've not herd anything yet what about you Cam ?

DAZ


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

no, nothing yet but they did say they'd let me know some time in mid december I think (or was it early Jan, I dont recall too well now)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

ho well we do we don't its a good show and on me doorstep.

DAZ 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Great news. We're in !!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Got this email last night.....

_Hi Cameron

Thanks for your application for a club stand at Ultimate Dubs 2010

I am pleased to be able to offer your a club an indoor stand. Your club will need to be in the halls between 9am & 7pm on Saturday 13th March.

I have attached a hotel booking form for you to pass on to the drivers of the cars displaying on your club stand. Hotel rooms cannot be reserved until we receive the hotel forms back with payment. 
It is advised that you book your rooms as soon as possible with us, as rooms are selling fast!

If easier you can pay for rooms by Paypal. If you wish to do this then just let me know.

I will contact you in early February with further details on the show.

Speak to you soon.
Dean_

So, it's all sytems go go go! 

Will update further in due course when I hear stuff.

I will send hotel booking forms to those on the TTOC stand (and indeed anyone else who wants one)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Grate news 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So wheres my form the Cam I need to book come on where is it I need to book dont want to miss out 
you have my number why haven't you rang, or texted I need to book I dont want to miss out I need to book
come snd it to me I am waiting with baited breath :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

robokn said:


> So wheres my form the Cam I need to book come on where is it I need to book dont want to miss out
> you have my number why haven't you rang, or texted I need to book I dont want to miss out I need to book
> come snd it to me I am waiting with baited breath :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho, I'll try to remember to mail it this w/e but I think the form might be available on the dubs site also


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So are we all booking into the same hotel??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

robokn said:


> So are we all booking into the same hotel??


Thats why i replied to the email asking that Rob, Cam didnt reply though.

Unsure if i wanna book a hotel, i only like 15 mins away :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Soz paul, terribly rude of me. I can be a bit forgetful sometimes. I think its cos my head doesnt have as much insulation as it might which makes my brain cold and that negatively impacts on processing speeds/actions! :lol:

Anyhoo, as I recall it, when I went a couple of years back, there are two Hotels right next door to the arena, and I stayed in the one furthest away (but still v. v. close) and it was ok, bar for a power failure that caused a prob or two for the diners. I think tho that the majority of folk stayed in the one that's closest, so maybe that's a better choice for social reasons?

I'm not fussed. Someone make an executive decision, and we'll go with that!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this, only two weeks to go.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me too 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Me too
> 
> DAZ


Me too  I need to get cleaning and polishing soon so as not to let the side down on the day 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Me too
> ...


Hi mate have you got a stand/selling stuff ?

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Nope I will be parked very close to you  Nick has stepped down as he can't make it and he very kindly offered me his spot on the TTOC stand, which of course I accepted  might take a few bits along with me but not really treating it as a sales day 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me too  I need to get cleaning and polishing soon so as not to let the side down on the day 

Charlie[/quote]

Hi mate have you got a stand/selling stuff ?

DAZ[/quote]

Nope I will be parked very close to you  Nick has stepped down as he can't make it and he very kindly offered me his spot on the TTOC stand, which of course I accepted  might take a few bits along with me but not really treating it as a sales day 

Charlie[/quote]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Nice one mate should be a good laugh. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup, looking forward to it also...... hopefully able to wash the car outside, get it dry then move indoor to polish 

DAZ..... PM on the way 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Yup, looking forward to it also...... hopefully able to wash the car outside, get it dry then move indoor to polish
> 
> DAZ..... PM on the way
> 
> Paul


Replyed mate my car will be all done and ready to show just a quick wipe over after the 1.5 mile trip. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Me, Me, Me , Me, Me, Me , Me can i come too please !!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Me, Me, Me , Me, Me, Me , Me can i come too please !!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Hi mate yes but you are too late to be in the show. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Replyed mate my car will be all done and ready to show just a quick wipe over after the 1.5 mile trip. 

DAZ

Shazbat - we have a good few hours in the car so I will do a full on job before we go in the hope that it will just need a quick going over when we get there  the old microfibres you guys got at Santa Pod will come in handy 

Cam phoned me Saturday morning and he said they do have standpipes and hoses on site for car prep 

I am really looking forward to it as there should be some awesome cars there and no doubt the TTOC stand will have banter aplenty from the very start :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I will see you guys there. Going with Club Lupo in the Lupo tho so no TT. Il come over for a chat of course


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> I will see you guys there. Going with Club Lupo in the Lupo tho so no TT. Il come over for a chat of course


Sheldon take both mate  you have done so much on yours recently it would be a shame not to show it off - or is the clutch not fixed yet?

Look forward to meeting you there. 

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Clutch being done friday and sat. I was asked to show on the stand buddy. However her indoors told me WE ARE GOING IN THE LUPO [smiley=bigcry.gif] You wouldnt wana cross her buddy :lol: So I gave in. I dont mind, I will bring her out to some shows this summer 

Will of course come over and buy you a drink for all your help so far.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Clutch being done friday and sat. I was asked to show on the stand buddy. However her indoors told me WE ARE GOING IN THE LUPO [smiley=bigcry.gif] You wouldnt wana cross her buddy :lol: So I gave in. I dont mind, I will bring her out to some shows this summer
> 
> Will of course come over and buy you a drink for all your help so far.


 :lol: well I shan't say a word mate as I know Charlie posts on here :lol: :lol:

See you there

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: Not that brave then :wink: 
She doesnt post on here much really, she posts loads on CL tho as Lupo really is her car (Only one she can insure :roll: :lol: )


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Gutted I didn't see this earlier I really wanted to bring me car along, oh well hopefully will make it and meet some of you for the first time


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sierra said:


> Gutted I didn't see this earlier I really wanted to bring me car along, oh well hopefully will make it and meet some of you for the first time


You can still bring your car buddy, just not put it on a stand - make sure you come over and say hi - I will have TT Spares on whatever I am wearing so you won't be able to miss me, even if you try really hard :lol:

Charlie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

One week to go.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Think I'll be bringing the mighty Rover 25 or the Saxo.

Car currently has no seats/half the interior and dash panels out/cables all over the floor and wheels are being removed tomorrow night.

New wheels arrive Tue and even if I sort tyres in time, I don't have spacers for the front.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Think I'll be bringing the mighty Rover 25 or the Saxo.
> 
> Car currently has no seats/half the interior and dash panels out/cables all over the floor and wheels are being removed tomorrow night.
> 
> New wheels arrive Tue and even if I sort tyres in time, I don't have spacers for the front.


Matt, PM sent !!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Lee is treating me for my birthday haha :lol:

We will be in his Bora, poor TT is locked away :mrgreen:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

shell said:


> Lee is treating me for my birthday haha :lol:
> 
> We will be in his Bora, poor TT is locked away :mrgreen:


Don't forget to come and say hi 

DAZ


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Will do  i maybe worse for wear though, drinking the night before  but its my birthday so i can :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im gutted, wouldve loved to have gone to this bbut im all booked up for next weekend :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool. I want to meet Lee (Sorry shell Im sure your gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ) but want to meet the master mechanic :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

I'm hurt, bottom lip is out i tell u haha :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I shall be wearing a bright green Club Lupo T - Shirt with Bikerz across back. Its about 5 years old so might be rather tight but out of principle im wearing and old skool is cool


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Cool. I want to meet Lee (Sorry shell Im sure your gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ) but want to meet the master mechanic :lol:


You just want me to show you my tools....and how good I am with my hands.....admit it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im scared now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Im scared now [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :lol:


The weird fetish show is the week after lads !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Im scared now [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Funny how you know about it tho, wana share with us? :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


I'll bring some of my tools !!! as a free sample :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Snap on?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Snap on?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


No mate strap on. :lol:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Snap on?
> ...


I have 6 gallon of castrol GTX spare, any idea what it could be used for ???????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> I have 6 gallon of castrol GTX spare, any idea what it could be used for ???????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


......Bikerz might need it for making sure that he can remove his tight green t-shirt at the end of the day!!!  

Lee


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Your after my body already Shell and I havent even met you :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have posted this up in the following forum areas for maximum exposure. MK1, MK2, Events, TT Owners Club and Off Topic

I have had to drop out of my spot on the TTOC stand at Ultimate Dubs this weekend, as I have been diagnosed with Bronchitis and am not going to be well enough to attend :-( as such is anyone interested in taking my spot?

You would need to go up early on the Saturday as the stand is in the main indoor arena and the cars need to be placed on the stand the night before the show - there is a double room booked at one of the onsite hotels, which is walking distance away from the arena (£68).

This is the first big show of the year and by all accounts a showcase for projects developed over the off season, so there will be some pretty spectacular cars on show, also you will get to represent the club.

Ideally you will have a modified car but it will be on a first come first served basis.

The first person to pm me will get the spot.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

So come on all of you who bemoaned missing out - here's your chance. We've got 2 places to fill at very short notice. We don't wanna let the club down, and trust me, you really don't want to see my much loved but utterly unmodded roadster there!!!!

Get PMing!!!!

Kate


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all, remember me?! I've not been on here for a while due to some unforseen circumstances...

I am going to UD this Saturday and am taking my TT roadster, I'd love to be on the stand and have already pm'd Charlie about his space. From what I gather the club are looking for a modified roadster, is this the case? I hope mine's modified enough to be considered?

I've already got my hotel room booked as I was going to this show anyway (been every year) so if I'm accepted on to the club stand I won't need the accomodation. Is anyone else looking for a hotel room for the night?

Greg


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Greg,

Good to hear from you again - we were parked behind you at ADI in October! I think your's would be a better option than mine tbh, but the way it's going we might both be there. Like you we're going up on the Saturday for some retail therapy, but I could make the stand if I had to.

Perhaps see you anyway whatever happens on Sunday.

Kate


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like i'm in! 8)

See you all Saturday/Sunday! Really looking forward to it.

Greg


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg, i think i speak for the 3 of us currently going to be on the stand at UD when i say i think you are welcome on the stand.

Your coming along anyway, and Cam, Me and Daz will all be there on Saturday prepping our motors anyway mate 

Paul


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you guys 

I'll be there as soon as I can (hopefully by 2pm) and you'll find me outside cleaning/detailing the car! Had the front end repainted last weekend and the Porsche wheels have been redone again, this time i've got a pair of 10's for the rear.. They're going on Friday night, can't wait! 

I'll be bringing my camera with me, I hope to get some great photos of us all!

Greg


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Greg be good to have you on the stand with us see you at the weekend mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

GRE608Y said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> I'll be there as soon as I can (hopefully by 2pm) and you'll find me outside cleaning/detailing the car! Had the front end repainted last weekend and the Porsche wheels have been redone again, this time i've got a pair of 10's for the rear.. They're going on Friday night, can't wait!
> 
> ...


Nice one Greg haven't seen anything of your car for a while so looking forward to it especially with a nice fat arse


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wahhheeeeyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS ON !    

So, the final line up, I hope is............. [smiley=drummer.gif]

1. CamV6 - Cam [smiley=help.gif]

2. Redscouse - Paul [smiley=stupid.gif]

3. MTW - Max [smiley=dude.gif]

4. DazTTC - Darren [smiley=juggle.gif]

5. GRE608Y - Greg [smiley=toff.gif]

A big "thankyou" to Charlie for being massively helpful and swinging into action to do some fixing and arranging today despite being in a bad way. Glad your voice has recovered at least. If you are fit to come up for a while on Sunday, I'll be glad to shake you warmly by the hand at stretched arm's length! :lol: Wish you well.

All three rooms I booked are filled and so it's happy days.

Finally I can relax and get into the spirit. I spent most of the afternoon giving the interior a good hoovering and deep cleaning the leather.

Up early in morning. Routine I hope, will be wash/clay/wash, Klasse AIO, and hopefully 2 coats of sealant. Interior fabrics and glass. Also got a dent repair man coming to get the myriad od 'dings' out that i've attracted in the car park at my firm (since last oct I've now got 5 dings, whereas for the preceeding 5 years of ownership, I never had one - nice £200 down the kermit!)

So then at the show on saturday its just a quick wash, one or 2 coats of EZ creme glaze and dressings and maybe a bit of engine bay if there's time.

Anyway, who is travelling from where and at what time? Pesonally I'm coming from NW London and looking to be starting final prep at the showhall c.9.30am.

I'll PM everyone with meet up details. I've got the passes which you'll need to get in. Hopefully, I'll even remember to bring them :wink:

Dont forget fellas, gotta be in the hall by 6pm latest, and should aim to have less than 1/4 tank petrol (preferably in the red) on arrival.

Cam


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive got a mate coming along, just on the Saturday as he wants to try out some new products as he is into detailing cars. Do you think they will let him im, just for a few hours while he preps my car outside?

Cam can you chase this up with the contact you have for UD please?? He doesnt have a TT, but once my car is prepped he will be going home

Paul


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

That'll be fine Paul, as the arena is right next to a hotel and a massive carpark they'll let anyone up to the doors they just won't let him inside, he'll be fine cleaning OUR cars outside! lol!! :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Guys I will be there super early sat for car prepering duties if anyone wants me? I can reach the high up places on the tractor if needed? Need a jt wash to get the mud off first Paul?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Cam 

Deligted it's all sorted and the places are all filled by cars more than worthy of representing the TTOC, really gutted I won't be one of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I hope you all have a great time and I am looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing bundles of photos 

Charlie - (still mincing in bed with a snoring 30kg Boxer dog plonked on me


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like my car will be done today hoooo F'ing ray so will bimble up on sunday to support the cause 
and need to speak to a few people :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Trolly jack in car if anyone needs to remove wheels for a last min clean :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

After another day of cleaning the TT is all ready for UD. 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sheldon,

If you wanna help me clean, then i wont say no mate. Im FARRRRR from a detailer, normally wash and dry, and thats as far as my expertese go, so any help you can provide will be cool 

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> Trolly jack in car if anyone needs to remove wheels for a last min clean :wink:


Might take you up on that so I can get some dressing up in the wheel arches.

Paul, I've also brought a couple of detailing bits especially with you in mind! I'm sorry I totally forgot to send you Dean's number  but we'll ask him when we get there if your detailing mate can enter for a brief while. Might he still make it at some point?

Sheldon, do you have a Porter Cable? (or similar) If so, bring it for use on Paul's car, I'm bringing leads, transformer etc etc.

Cant wait now. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got in from a loooooong day! After finishing in the office at 5 I've not stopped! Wheels painted, check! Car washed, check! Car hoovered, check! Seat LCR splitter modified ready to go on tomorrow, check! The only thing i'm lacking is tyre shine! Hopefully I can pinch some from you guys!! :roll:

See you later this afternoon!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

have a good day you guys [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] paul get some video with your flip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Leaver guys. Cam your wlecome to it, im bringing sockets too. Pual Im not much better but willing to help (got my fiary liquid and spounge :lol: ) Cam dont know what you mean about cable? If you mean extension lead I shall grab one now


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Greg I have some tyre dressing I can bring it tomorrow BUT I expect someone will have some there

See you all tomorrow, just off to pick my car up finally

Rob


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck folks. I'm off to swap tyres over on different sets of wheels. God my life is exciting.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on where are the pictures!!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> Come on where are the pictures!!!


Hiya,
ELLIOTT, do you mean somebody sucking diesel out of a tractor or pics of the cars? :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

:lol: Both i could do with a laugh! Hows the TTS? You miss your v6?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
TTS is superb to look at, sit in and drive. As for do I miss my V6........YES!!!!
However, I hope the new kid on the block grows on me. At the moment if I had a new car to order again I would spec up a V6 and add some bodykit to it.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats very intresting! How does it feel performance wise,On paper tts is quicker but does it feel it? The 3.2 engine does sound great it is just a shame it didn't have 300 bhp out the box.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It's a lovely TT but it just lacks that low down grunt. 
I guess it is a couple of cylinders short of a six pack! :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > Come on where are the pictures!!!
> ...


Didnt take long for that to get on here :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

HAHAHA
What a Show! And 2 days! :lol:

Firstly, i had a bit of trouble getting in as i had to much Red Diesel **cough cough** sorry officer, i mean Diesel, in my TT.
So we, sorry again, Bikerz tried sucking the stuff out (he only offered as he knew he would get free Juice for his g/f's Lupo) but that didnt work. Anyway, long story short...... they let me in.... in the end!!! Video of that to come later tonight 

Show was fantastic, absoulutely stunning cars there, made me and possibly some others on our stand think we didnt stand a chance to win anything...... BUT....... we wonnnnnn........

BEST CAR CLUB STAND!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Loads of videos from me to come later

Thanks for the great weekend lads, glad i went, brilliant show 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well good for you Paul and all the guys that attended. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> HAHAHA
> What a Show! And 2 days! :lol:
> 
> Firstly, i had a bit of trouble getting in as i had to much Red Diesel **cough cough** sorry officer, i mean Diesel, in my TT.
> ...


 Told you it was a good show. How come you had problems getting in?, we went in our A3 diesel 2 years ago and went straight in and that had half a tank of diesel. :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Tractors have big tanks I guess :roll:

Hey Pual I swallowed for you and cut fingers, And I got 1 litre of the red stuff and 1/2 litre of flem :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sheldon

Stop saying you swallowed for me, people will get ideas!!!

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Sheldon
> 
> Stop saying you swallowed for me, people will get ideas!!!
> 
> Paul


I did notice you had a big smile on your face today Paul !!! the grin got wider when i mentioned dodo juice !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Hey Pual I swallowed for you


lmao

Funniest thing I've heard all day. lol

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone got any pics?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> Anyone got any pics?


Of Sheldon swalling for Paul?

Or the show?

I'm not sure I want to visit this thread again. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha, class

Sat here laughing! :lol: :lol:

Im not sure i want Sheldon to come to Italy now


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Bozzy who were you? The nice guy with the shaven head?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bozzy who were you? The nice guy with the shaven head?


Nope that was spencerkoa

You would not of seen bozzy, dont think he came over to the stand and hung around, i bumped into him when in another area.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well done fella's worth the F'ing traffic coming home, nice to see a lot of old faces and share some horror stories
looking forward to the next one


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bozzy who were you? The nice guy with the shaven head?


Yes buddy, i did come over and say hi !! thought it was you !!! :lol: :lol: I was still smarting from paying thirty quid for a small tub of car polish !!!!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great effort well done guys!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I was wearing my Mr Grumpy Top and Bright Green CL t-shirt


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone got any pics?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have lots of videos which im now trying to process, but im having a tad of difficulty as my program wont work on the PC 

Never took any pics, Greg took loads with his nice camera he had, so wait to see when he gets home and posts them up 

Paul


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> I have lots of videos which im now trying to process, but im having a tad of difficulty as my program wont work on the PC
> 
> Never took any pics, Greg took loads with his nice camera he had, so wait to see when he gets home and posts them up
> 
> Paul


Sweet


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Some on my facebook. Add me

Sheldon Overs


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well what a fab weekend still can't quite believe we won best car club stand  Well Worth all the hard work well done us 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

[/u]ote="DAZTTC"]Well what a fab weekend still can't quite believe we won best car club stand  Well Worth all the hard work well done us 

DAZ[/quote]

*WELL DONE LADS, THOUGHT THE CARS LOOKED THE BIZ !!!!! 8) 8) *


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done guys! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey all! I didn't get back until almost 9pm! What a joke!! The traffic was so bad and to top things off, the guy I convoyed home with broke down in the fast lane of the M40! Thant was interesting!! :roll:

I took 302 photo's which I thought wasn't too bad considering the state of me today! I was suffering big time from last nights escapades in Telford! I highly recommend the club, Pussycats!! Rolled in to bed at 4.30 only to be woken up around 8 by everyone arriving for the show! My god i'm shattered right now! I'll have a sort through the pictures tomorrow and will post up the best ones!

I just want to thank Cam for organising this little get together, we certainly showed the other clubs how to do it!! I was the lucky chap who had to get up on stage in front of everyone and collect the Meguiars trophy of Best Club Display of 2010 Ultimate Dubs... We certainly were Ultimate boys!!    

Greg


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Fantastic! What a way to start the year!

Jim (TTitan)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great news and well done to the organizers and participants of the TTOC stand 8) 8)

looking forward to the pics , found a few on Ed38 , need some more TT's though 8)

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh, we were discussing this after we won the award. We were only allowed 5 cars, but winning an award might put us in a good position for next year and we might be able to ask for more stand space  

Still cant believe we won it, some NICE! cars there, but then again we had our flags up, our cars positioned well and placed in a colour form of silver, black, silver, black, silver  

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What can I say, a fantastic weekend!

Lots of good memories, not least of which was locking Max's keys in his car for him!

I was chuffed to bits and very proud of everyone's efforts when I found out we'd won the Best Club stand award, not to mention astonished.

It never even crossed my mind that we'd be seriously in the running for anything. I mean the standard of cars in the club stands alone was phenomenal and the standard of detailing was ridiculously high. We arranged the cars meticulously and thankfully Paul had the feather flags available at home and the space to bring them.

We were also kinda lucky with the space we got as it was right at the entrance, 1st standand we could stagger cars away from the line we were supposed to be on. To be considered not just on a par with some of those club stands and those amazing cars, indeed to be considered the best stand is a testament to the hard work and effort each of us puts into our cars, and the obviously very high quality standard of care and detailing (apart from Paul, he was a disgrace :lol: )

Indeed, when they were doing the announcements and awards atc etc, most of us were milling about at our stand, and I was busy applying a coat of Dodo purple haze wax and chatting to Rob and wasnt bothered to got see what was ocurring. It just so happened that Greg was over there, so he got the honour of collecting the award for us (and we had no idea!), and he deserved that just as much as anyone. The effort everyone made to get their cars there in such good condition or get them in great condition was top class (apart from Paul, he was a disgrace  )

I think we deserve a MASSIVE write up and lots of pics in the next AboluTTe :wink:

I've got some pics but I cant be faffing about with that right now, and I'm sure other will have loads more and better.

Well done guys and thanks to all those who also supported


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT GUYS 8) 8) 8) 8) well done [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats mate, why was paul such a disgrace???


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Really gutted I missed the show and delighted that the TTOC stand won the award, that is fantastic (cheers for the text Cam ;-))

I am looking forward to seeing some pics.

Charlie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> congrats mate, why was paul such a disgrace???


Its a bit of an 'in' joke. He's not a disgrace really (he just has never introduced his car to wax or polish before!)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Its called.... ''being too busy at work to polish or wax the car'' :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Its called.... ''being too busy at work to polish or wax the car'' :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

just had a guy come round in a mobile van and do mine, paul have you really never ever waxed your car


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

He said its never seen wax or polish. Its seen fairy up liquid once in a while from our polish friends and thats it aparently :roll: :lol:

Scratches all over it (and a dent in the bonnet, but Il keep that quite).

I did my best Paul well that Gypo did a better job than us, but I tryed and then decided fitting Cupra Splitters was more fun


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS - come on Sheldon I am not a Facebook bummer so get them up :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie did them buddy. Im not an IT geek so thats why they on facebook as Charlies loves it and put them up on that. Will try and photobucket them later.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> but I tryed and then decided fitting Cupra Splitters was more fun


LEGEND!!!! :wink: 

p.s. it survived the journey home


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

It is on there well Greg. 6 bolts hold it fine. As said in show "Im happy, Id rag it like that"


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Redscouse said:


>


LOL Sheldon enjoying a good suck and Paul egging him on :lol: :lol: :lol: dit it work in the end? as looked like too much pipe outside?

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anti-Syphon Charlie, therefore it wont work at all :lol:

They let me in, in the end though lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I tryed the fuel pump in engine bay, but didnt prime off ignition so was back to sucking, I got the pipe into the tank after some bending, it will start to syphon enough to get a mouthful but then stops [smiley=argue.gif] The Lupo comes just fine


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mates GTI - Had sprayed dash Matt









Spliter instal by my good self very last min


















Again splitter instal by me









Stand









S Charged Lupo 1.6 gti lump 250bhp Less than 860kg  









Charlie Liked



























Plush Automotive work. I want this sooo bad! Will give it a go over next few weeks


















Greg and I


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Why is there a builder at work on that TT in pic 3? :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hes taking one for the team after already taking one in his mouth for the team earlier :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looked awesome 

cant wait for the videos 

greg, nice crack mate


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

brililant guys, wish i couldve made this one :? but the mrs had made plans


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> looked awesome
> 
> cant wait for the videos
> 
> greg, nice crack mate


Thats me Kammy and my better side :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cumon Greg,

Get your Hi-Res pics up buddy  

I should have another video to add later on today, just had problems with my editing software

Paul


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha cheers Kam, unfortunatley that's not my builders bum, but Bikerz! He did a "cracking job" of fitting my lcr splitter which i'd prepared earlier! [smiley=oops.gif] that was a bad pun wasn't it..i'll get me coat...

Paul, you're not the only oone having difficulty with your software! I took all my pics in Raw .nef format and I haven't got any software that can read the files properly! My old CS2 can't read them and some free software I downloaded just makes all the pics look awful like they are in yellow and black! Bad times!! :? Help!


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Waht do you mean by give it a go?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have same cage as you in Saftey Devices. I also have door pannels cut to suit so will put them in, Then just need to do somthing so they fit round the door nicley like yours.


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Sounds good, Luke really struggled to make it look good without loads of work, I really want another bar welding in to the cage for a cross look. Still plenty to do, as always. Looking forward to seeing your cage in mate.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> Sounds good, Luke really struggled to make it look good without loads of work, I really want another bar welding in to the cage for a cross look. Still plenty to do, as always. Looking forward to seeing your cage in mate.


TT of the show for me! Awesome car fella! I got a few photo's of the car but didn't know who you were to say hello to!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Was my fav too. Check my sig out for my build thread with my cage in buddy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive got a video on the way, and your TT is included in the video buddy

Will post the video in the next hour, just about to upload it to Youbook / FaceTube :lol:

Paul


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Was my fav too. Check my sig out for my build thread with my cage in buddy


Looking good matey.

Hope to catch up with some of you at another show. Any of you going to Spring Fest at Santa pod?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry about the beginning, honestly not sure what happened there, seems fine to me on my PC and while editing

Paul


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Well done lads!

Dont be so surprised you won the "best club stand"

Your cars looked amazing.....good lay out. Good to see you Paul and Daz

It was good to meet Max and Bikersz too. thanks for the chat

Hope to see you guys again...

Spen


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

spencerkoa said:


> Well done lads!
> 
> Dont be so surprised you won the "best club stand"
> 
> ...


You too mate. 

DAZ


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

FINALLY I get some pictures up!!! :roll: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

The winning team! I'm sorry Cam but this is the only photo i've got with you hoding the trophy! I'm not sure why I haven't got a close up of you holding it!
































































what a Golf!








what an engine bay!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, quality pics there Greg buddy  

Get all the others of the show up when you can mate 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Belated "well done" everyone for the best car club stand prize. Clearly a lot of hard work went into the car prep and it paid off - even Paul as his car is normally a disgrace. :wink:

Oh, that syphoning would never have worked; the hose outlet must be placed lower than the surface level of the liquid being syphoned. So with the hose just into the fuel filler of the Lupo, Bikerz got a mouthful for nowt.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I was hoping it would hold a Vacuum. I was clearly wrong tho [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: Wouldnt even go into bucket tho either


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sheldon eventually filled up his Lupo with 300ml of Diesel, and 500ml of spit!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] woo gold TT is loverly


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

GRE608Y said:


> FINALLY I get some pictures up!!! :roll: [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Nice pic's thanks mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


----------

